# panel thickness for shaker door



## Pabs (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey all

making a few doors (shaker style) for a storage bin cabinet. Rail and stiles will be from poplar and the panel will be plywood. door dimensions are 25 by 20. so the panel will be roughly 17 by 13.

what thickness ply would you go with for something like this? 1/4" or 1/2"?
I plan to cut a dado inside the frame to receive the panel. I can do 1/2" but would leave me with little material on either side given the thickness of door being 3/4"

also, when doing doors with plywood panels is it ok to glue the panel into the rail and stiles? the ply won't move but the the rail and stile might move a little I would think.

thanks


----------



## ocean (Feb 13, 2016)

1/2 would make for a heavy door. Use 1/4 ply. You may also what to use some space balls (little round rubber balls) to allow the panel to expand and be rattle free.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Are you using a router bit? Many/most of the bits will be for 1/4.

I have this "modern shaker" bit which I really like the look of, and a bit easier to clean the panels.

https://www.amazon.com/Yonico-12249q-Rail-Stile-Router/dp/B0788B3PS7/ref=asc_df_B0788B3PS7/?tag=bingshoppinga-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid={creative}&hvpos={adposition}&hvnetw=o&hvrand={random}&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl={devicemodel}&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4584001418897046&psc=1


----------



## Pabs (Dec 10, 2008)

> 1/2 would make for a heavy door. Use 1/4 ply. You may also what to use some space balls (little round rubber balls) to allow the panel to expand and be rattle free.
> 
> - ocean


but the panel should not expand since it's ply right?


----------



## Pabs (Dec 10, 2008)

> Are you using a router bit? Many/most of the bits will be for 1/4.
> 
> I have this "modern shaker" bit which I really like the look of, and a bit easier to clean the panels.
> 
> ...


I will just use my table saw to get whatever width dado I need. it's quick and easy for me


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Are you using a router bit? Many/most of the bits will be for 1/4.
> 
> I have this "modern shaker" bit which I really like the look of, and a bit easier to clean the panels.
> 
> ...


Got it, yeah I would still just do 1/4". How are you doing the stopped part of the dado? because your ply most likely will be less than 1/4, and the TS dado will let you cut a tighter dado than the 1/4. That gives you enough depth in front to get the shaker look in 3/4, while still having enough on back to hold it in place.. I wouldn't glue it, as you mention, the poplar will expand and contract some.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

duplicate


----------



## Pabs (Dec 10, 2008)

hey SMP

I will just do multiple passes using my regular blade (not my dado) until I get the desired thickness. I run the dado full length then notch the tenon on the rail to fill the gap in the stile


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I would use 1/4" ply, you can glue it in without problems.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I usually build door parts 7/8" thick with 5/8" hardwood panels. Since you are using 3/4" material, I would use 1/2" panels. You can rabbet the edge of the 1/2" plywood down to a 1/4" or 5/16" tongue to fit your groove.

1/4" ply is fine too, but they feel a little cheap when you close them. Soft close hardware helps with that issue.

And yes, you can glue plywood panels in door frames without issues. The space balls are only required for hardwood panels that you can't glue in place.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> 1/2 would make for a heavy door. Use 1/4 ply. You may also what to use some space balls (little round rubber balls) to allow the panel to expand and be rattle free.
> 
> - ocean
> 
> ...


I like 1/4" ply here too, which as we know is around 7/32. This is why I also suggest Space Balls. You can get a rattle going on with the loose panel, plus if there is to be movement it will be across your frame pieces, small yes, but still you will hear those panels rattle more in a dry Winter, than a wet spring. Someone in a really dry climate probably never would notice, if you have changing humidity you will note the rattle.

I use a dedicated 1/4" Flat tooth grind blade for all my 1/4" cuts, knowing the ply will fit. If you are a 2 pass guy, you may be nailing it? Usually 2 pass guys center their cut, and flip the stock for pass #2, which pretty much makes you at 1/4" if your blade has an 1/8" kerf.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

I would also use 1/4" Ply. It's plenty Strong Enough. 1/2" would make it heavier by quite a bit and is just Overkill.

Richard


----------

